# Newbee needs guidance.



## Dewman1945 (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm a novice when it comes to model trains. At 76 years old, I'm getting a rather late start. My layout is 9' 6" x 5' 4" on 4" styrofoam. I fashioned several hills and mountains from styrofoam and paper mache'. They remain movable, so my grandson and I can change our scenery when we become bored. 

I have a steam locomotive that has drive wheels that are spinning on the axle. I think I can fix it by applying a small amount of locktite on the offending area. Can you recommend the type? I know them have two or three different "strengths" of the product. Or.... do you recommend this approach at all? If not, what do you recommend to fix the problem?

Here's a couple of photos of the project to date. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A photo or the model number of the loco that has loose wheels might get you some better advice, but here is what I did and other suggestions when I had a wheel come off one of my locos.
MTH SW1 WHEEL CAME LOOSE | Model Train Forum


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Awesome layout ! Thanks for posting these photos.


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Dewman1945 said:


> I fashioned several hills and mountains from styrofoam and paper mache'. They remain movable, so my grandson and I can change our scenery when we become bored.


Great idea ! What track did you use ?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

spinning wheels on axles ..... i had a loco that the drive gear would spin on its axle , What i did was slid it over a bit then with a small file , file some groves in the axle then apply a drop of super glue then slide that wheel back over where it needs to be . got to keep in in gauge though as you do this.. my loco is still running strong after a year so this does work for me......


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I can’t say on the gear. But I have a question about that blue and white Bachmann house. Are the window shutters molded into the walls or were they separate? 
I’ve got the old polyester kit and I’m curious about differences the Bachmann version has.


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Could you post more pics of your awesome layout ? Thanks.


----------

